# Binky DEFINATELY preggy!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

And due January 28th!! Now lets all hope that she doesn't have agouti kids!!! The sire would then be Hank.....no agoutis but buckskins and chamoise ...Chief would be the sire...I hope! She has not come back into heat since September 1...day she bred....and as soon as I can get a piccie....my lean little doe is bulging out on the right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I do hope little chief is the daddy!

Keep us posted on her progress. Would love to see her preggy self.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's to hoping for no agoutis


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! Hoping for no agouts here. In NDGA it's actually a fault.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed for Buckskins and Chamoisees!!! Let us know how she does and I can't wait to see pics!!! :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the only real bad thing about the "no agouti" idea would be that Hank would be "the man"....and not be able to register her kids as he is a pygmy....Chief puts me in mind of the little engine that could! He sure does know how to romance the girls....and try as he may...Hank is still ALOT bigger than he is and horned ...little Chief hasn't grown into his "big boy pants" yet so he backs down...it's actually funny watching him...I am careful though and won't let the boys together un supervised as Hank could really hurt him.

Binky has a niced sized "ball" in front of her udder and I will definately post a pic soon. I just hope she has at least 2 cause of Hanks stocky build. Really don't want her to have any problems...her first freshening she had twin bucks that froze before her previous owner found them...she'll have a nice new stall to have these ones in. Also....Bootsie bred to Chief on Sept. 20...so far no heat and if she settled she should kid 2-11-08  

Chiefs sire is white with charcoal spots...his dam black and white, Binkys parents are brown and black buckskin...dam is chamoise...gee wonder what the color combination will be with Bootsie?


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Will cross my fingers that Chief got the job done! Either way, I'm sure they will be gorgeous babies & I can't wait to see some pics of them when they arrive!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so total true samall


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Liz! We both have babies due on the 28th of January - It will be interesting to see who has theirs first!

I know that I have 2 coming from that doe, she is white with black spots, and daddy is pure white.... I can't wait to see what babies we all have!


----------

